# Music and FA



## Selendis (Mar 20, 2016)

Music on FA is HORRABLY under represented, I just browsed around the front page. no faves on any of them and like one comment out of them. Something needs to be done to fix this, after all is music is an art form that should be taken seriously like everything else on FA 


This thread is here to hopefully discuss a solution to this predicament


----------



## Endless/Nameless (Mar 20, 2016)

Well, I don't really think "music" when I think "furry". I know for some people it's a big deal, but it's such a niche thing in the "fandom" that I think it's hard to get a lot of views on that kind of thing. 

That doesn't devalue it, but it might explain it.


----------



## Faunosaurus (Apr 7, 2016)

FurAffinity isn't made for music. It's made for visual art, not writing or music. If you compare FA to a music site like SoundCloud, there's no comparison. Even sites that aren't centered around music still have huge music communities, such as Newgrounds, but FA doesn't. Because FA is a shitty platform for music as a whole. It's inconvenient to look at and search for, there's the bare minimum of a player, lack of catergorization, etc.


----------



## Z-Mizz (Apr 7, 2016)

Some time after it's incarnation, FA and the furry fandom started to grow to such a point that it encompassed different types of artists, so they had to become more accommodating to these new styles of expression. It's apparent that music was one the last things to be added.


----------



## Comrade Sai (Apr 28, 2016)

Perhaps you could find and suggest a multi media tool kit for the site, like a music player that you could open in a small window that would just act like pandora for audio uploaded to the site.


----------



## Comrade Sai (Apr 28, 2016)

Or we could just use Pandora.


----------



## zeroslash (Jun 3, 2016)

While not a furry website, try Bandcamp. You can find some really professional-quality stuff there. FA really isn't for music, and like what Z-Mizz said it's apparent it's an after-thought.


----------



## RinkuTheRuffian (Jun 6, 2016)

They'll probably think about improving the music side of FA when they have nothing better to do; I'd also prefer sharing covers and stuff with the small, intelligent demographic of musical furs as opposed to everything else.
But don't count on it too much.


----------

